# what kinds of kits



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey guys just wanted to get some discussion going on what types of kits we have in our collections .
i know most of us have primarily a certain type of models we lean toward , i.e. monster figure , scifi ships etc . but i dare say many of you are like me and have a fairly diverse bunch of kits in the ol' closet and display case .
me , i'm primarily monster figures leaning heavily towards the Universal Studios subjects but i like any good monster kit .
i also have Scifi subjects ( ships and Figs ) , some car kits , a few planes and even some sailing ships . also a large collection of Minis ( warhammer , Ral Partha , these are the 25 - 30 mm thangs ) .
what about ya'll ?
hb


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Mostly Star Trek,and Star Wars. But also, WWII,Airwolf, Blue Thunder, SAiling Ships, and of course some figures. Iwrin Allen stuff, Gerry Anderson show kits, and real space kits.
I know their are more, but thats all I can remember now.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Mostly Trek but I also do the 1/48 scale aircraft for my son and 1/32 scale for me as well as a couple cars and planet of the apes set and some of the dinosaur kits for my son as well.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

In my youth I built pretty much everything - Tom Daniels cars, various war planes, subs, rockets and, of course, my favorite: figure kits - mostly MONSTER figure kits.

Today not much has changed. I wish more of the classic Tom Daniel's car kits were available cause I'd build them. But my interest still lies mainly in figure kits - MONSTER figure kits - and, like Beck, leaning heavily toward the Universal Studios characters.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Dude , i'll second that wish for more of the Tom Daniels cars . they were so much fun to build . i've seen some die cast repros of the Red Baron and Tarantula dragster but that just ain't the same .
i've also been through periods where i've built a certain type of model . like there was a time when i was into cars and bikes ( teenage years ) , military and ships when i was in college etc . 
but always coming back to ( and doing along the way ) the figure kits .
hb


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

I have mostly built 1/48 and 1/32 planes in the past, but over the past couple of years have been collecting and building old Aurora comic book figures, as well as a lot of the cool sci-fi hardware and figures put out by PL.

-Cappy D


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Airplanes, mostly WWII
Sci fi vehicles
Horror and sci fi figures

www.inpayne.com


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Sci-Fi(Star Wars, Aliens, Predator)
Horror(Contemporary Icons...The Big Five Myers, Krueger, Voorhees, Leatherface, Cenobites, Universal-Classics)
Fantasy(Kong)
Comics (DC, Marvel Characters)
Vehicles(If it is from a movie or TV show that I love, I have it... or want it) I also have some regular car kits for future use and spare parts

Primarily collect: Screamin', Horizon, Polar Lights, GeoMetric
Sculptor I mostly collect: Randy Bowen, Shawn Nagle
Characters mostly in my collection: Predator, Kong, Universal Monsters

Travis


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Like most members it seems, my tastes are all over the map. Figures (sci-fi and horror), space (fiction and non-fiction), cars (mostly Tom Daniel's show rods and or movie/TV vehicles), a few airplanes, a few WWII kits, sailing ships, prop replicas. I think about the only thing I haven't built over the years would be modern military ships or vehicles.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey JP , love yer site ! and great job on the Darkness ( Classic PLastic ) kit .
he's one of my wife's favorite characters so i bought her that kit for Valentine's day a couple of years back ( she models too ) .
hb


----------



## CvrleII (May 28, 2004)

Planes, ships, vehicles (of the military type),sci-fi and recently my first figure  
I'm really all over the place...
all chosen by my (doubtful) sense of beauty  
Cheers,
Tvrtko


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Though my favorite kits are the figures ( any and all, not just monsters), my collection is pretty wide. From sailing ships, actual space vehicles, cars, figures (horror, film, historical, cartoon, fantasy, sci-fi, etc), and includes kits in plastic, vinyl, and resin. I haven't done an inventory update lately, but I'd have to ballpark the current count at between 225 and 250.

Wayne


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Automobiles, lots of them.
1 1/24 Airplane
1 Tamiya Ship
That would be it!
Chris


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

John P said:


> Airplanes, mostly WWII
> Sci fi vehicles
> Horror and sci fi figures
> 
> www.inpayne.com


John P-
Your site is great! This is the first time I've seen it. Awesome work, and I think the tribute to your dad is very cool. Being a Bf109 fan, I really like your collection.

- Cappy D


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

I have about 200 models but mostly ships. I trying to get rid of everything else. I just bought 3 more ship models thsi week. Here is a short list.


Ship Model List

Name of Model Scale 
*HELLER*
HMS Victory	1/100
Le Soliel Royal	1/100
Pamir 1/150
Preussen 1/150
Amerigo Vespucci	1/150
Royal Louis 1/200
Le Gladiator	1/200
Navire Viking	1/60 Nice and Rare

*LINDBERG	* 
Soverign of the Seas 1/300

*IMEX/IMAI* 
Santa Maria	1/60
Napoleon 1/150 :devil: 

*REVELL* Kit #
USS Constitution	1/350? 5404
Cutty Sark	1/350? 5401
Sir Francis Drake	1/350? H-325
Spanish Galleon	1/350? H-322
Santa Maria	1/350? H-324	
Mayflower	1/350? H-327-300
Flying Cloud	1/232 344
C.W. Morgan	1/232 330
Stag Hound	1/232 361 Realy Rare
See Addler	1/232 5473 Really Rare
USS Constitution	1/96 396
Cutty Sark 1/96 398 (2 of these)
Thermoplae	1/96 399 Rare :devil: 
Thermoplae	1/220 394

*Ye Olde Ship Gallery* Half-Hull Wall Mount Plaques
USS Constitution	1/350 801 Rare
Cutty Sark	1/350 802 Rare
Spanish Galleon	1/350 803 ( 2 of these) Rare

*MONOGRAM* 
USS United States	1/150 

*AIRFIX* 
HMS Victory 09252
Endeavor Bark 09251


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I have built mostly MONSTERS! But I also have some comic stuff too! I have a Russian VOSTOK built and a 1967 Corvette Convertible, LIS Robot...etc.

I also am assembling a collection of 1971 Aurora Monster Scene kits! These are my favorites right now! I simply LOVE 'EM! They are getting tougher and tougher to find complete for a reasonable price.

MMM


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

My modeling interest is pretty much figures, primarily the classic monsters. I'm also interested in super heros and villans. My build ups so far are mostly PL reissues of the old Aurora monsters, but the to do pile is more varied. I'm currently working on AMT's Kirk, Spock and Scotty to go with the McCoy I just finished. I picked up the PL Enterprise and Klingon D7 to build as display pieces to go with the figures. I'm hoping a Romulan WB comes out in the 1/1000 scale as well to round out the set. I also have an interest in WWII era naval ships, but have not transfered that to modeling. Dad was an old Navy man, USS Missouri - BB63 so I've always had an interest in that ship in particular. There's a pretty good 1/350 scale version by Tamyia (I think) that I'd like to do. Anyway, after the Trek figures I'm going to attempt my first resin kit - The Panther Woman (from Island of Lost Souls) I picked up at Wonder Fest this year. Then I think I'm going to do the complete run of Odd Rods PL repoped. As I've mentioned in other posts - I LOVE THE ODD RODS!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

My stash starts with the Aurora monsters, super heroes, and Sci-Fi kits. I also have a buncha Polar Lights figures and the 1/1000 scale _Star Trek _kits. I've drawn the line at the C-57D on the larger spacecraft. That's partly because of space (no pun intended) restrictions and because I still have quite a few AMT/Ertl kits. There are several Screamin', Horizon, and Billiken vinyl figures, and a host of resin Garage Kits waiting the light of day.

I've got all of the Revell Fink repops and a pretty good assortment of monster cars, from Elvira's Macabremobile to the Munsters vehicles and several others (I'm planning one big diorama with all those!). I also have the Lunar Models 1/35 scale _Jupiter II _kit and its adjuncts.

And yes, there even Revell's 1/28 scale WW I aircraft and a B-26 Martin Marauder lurking in the pile. What with the unfinished projects piled up, the model manufacturing industry could come to a screeching halt tomorrow and I doubt that I'd ever be able to get everything done in my lifetime. But even if I did, I've got couple boxes full of built-ups to play with, too...


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i've got to catch up on the Fink kits ( i love those guys ) . i've got Rat Fink , Angel Fink but i haven't found ...was it Scuz ?? that just came out ? the one with the space suit .
hb


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

beck said:


> i've got to catch up on the Fink kits ( i love those guys ) . i've got Rat Fink , Angel Fink but i haven't found ...was it Scuz ?? that just came out ? the one with the space suit .
> hb


That's the one; he's still in the hobby shops hereabouts. And I still see him in vendors rooms at the contests, too.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmmm....it may be evenly split between figure kits (horror, comic book, sci-fi, movie/tv) and spacecraft...but almost none of the spacecraft are built. Some are from childhood, awaiting restoration. Quite simply, they aren't something I'm good at so I'm holding off until I feel I can do a good job.

I have a few dozen car kits as well, only about nine or ten built.

Figure kits, those get most of my work time.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Almost exclusively Trek for me. The majority of my built models (not finished, sadly) are 1/2500. I've got a couple of Real World military kits (Bradley, Hummer), couple aircraft (1/72, mostly), some Star Wars and one or two cars in my boxed collection. 


- - - - - - 



Jeffrey Griffin

Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *



Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/trek/jg_vakbc.htm


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Most of my collection is cars. I have the Rat Fink and Fink related kits and the 3 Stooges kits. I haven't built a figure kit since I was young.

Marty


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

My collection is mostly SCI-FI. But I am working on my Star Trek kits now. I got about 6 kits I doing a little here and there on. Never worked on figures kits, but my brother got me for my birthday, Han Solo, Luke, and Scotty vinyl AMT. One day when I get time I will see what I can do.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

For ME, Primarily 1960' s through present Sci Fi, Horror, Super Hero, and space program subjects..the Sci Fi & superhero stuff is Limited to the Aurora issues, and of Course whatever PL repopped in that vein..and as Far as the Horror, I DID pick up 2 of every universal TRU re-pop uncluding the "frightening 4 packs"..
I guess I had a feeling that sooner or later the PL re issue Roller coaster was gonna come to a halt..Since I am ALSO a BIG Gerry Anderson fan, I have all the UFO & Thunderbirds Imai and bandai Kits (unbuilt of course)..Now..if ONLY I LIVE long enough...I might be able to build em up..Right now, my restoration project
of the original Jeckyll & Hyde is screamin fer me to get back to it...:thumbsup: I also have a FAIR bunch of Monogram re-issues of thier Willy Ley, and speculative
space subjects..


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh my gawd.. you really wanna ask ME that question? Here's a quick peek at some of what's on my "stashed-to-be-built" "in-progess" and "To be restored" lists:

Aurora: Man from Uncle kit set, JFK, Tarzan, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, all the Prehistoric Scenes kits, Lone Ranger, Tonto, Black bear & cubs, White-tail deer, all of the horse models. MPC: Pirates of the Caribbean "Dead Man's Raft", Haunted Mansion "Play it Again, Sam" and "Vampire's Midnight Madness", the Fonz & his bike, Ironside's van, Mannix Roadster, "The Good Guys" Taxi, all 4 6 Million Dollar Man kits, the Bionic Woman kit. AMT: Spock with snakes, TOS Romulan Bird of Prey.

Add to that a bunch of PL new kits & Aurora repops and AMT/Ertl sci-fi kits, plus stuff I probably have forgotten that I have.... and you kinda get the picture.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Dino , that's some pretty cool kits there . i'd really like to see the Dead Man's Raft and Fonz with the bike kits when you're done .
hb


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

Star Trek & Star Wars mainly.
Starblazers
PL re-pops
1970's Revell funny cars mostly 1/16th scale
Bunch of other Misc. kits


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

beck said:


> Dino , that's some pretty cool kits there . i'd really like to see the Dead Man's Raft and Fonz with the bike kits when you're done .
> hb


 Thanks, Beck.. so would I!  Still trying to figure out how to clear enough space in this tiny house to do some serious kit work. Was actually considering Fonz & bike as the first kit to finish.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Lots of Aircraft kits probably 600 plus kits (mostly 1:48, 1:32 & 1:24) , more than a few car kits, a pretty good collection of PL kits, and a bunch of white metal and resin figure kits (lots of girl kits!!).
Too much stuff!
I've quit counting kits -I am pretty sure that the stash is somewhere north of 1000 kits by now.

With my current job I have no time to build! 

I'll never live long enough to build all this stuff. 
One of these days I'll need to start posting some of it on one of the auction sites. 
Just can't bring myself to part with any of it yet!

Dave


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

jtwaclawski said:


> Star Trek & Star Wars mainly.
> Starblazers
> PL re-pops
> 1970's Revell funny cars mostly 1/16th scale
> Bunch of other Misc. kits


Starblazers!?!?

YES! There is another Starblazers modeler out there.
I'll admit, I've got most of them.

BTW. Bandai is rereleasing the minis.

I have most Sci-fi.
Star Trek
Star Wars
Starblazers
BSG
Space 1999
etc......

1/48, 1/72, 1/144 airplanes.
1/350, 1/700 ships.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

aurora figure kits, monogram showrods, and sex kittens in resin.

Buzz


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

buzzconroy said:


> sex kittens in resin.Buzz


Any pictures? :devil:

Sorry I was thinking..... :lol:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

lol , yeah Dave i figure you've got a pretty good selection of PL kits . 
seems like most of us here are fairly diverse not confining our collections to one type of subject . keeps the spice in it for me .
hb


----------

